# South Georgia - Bert Leask



## GillG (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi. Looking for any help or info please. My Dad, Gilbert (Bertie ) Leask from Scalloway in Shetland was in the Merchant Navy and visited South Georgia in the late 50s or early 60s. Does anyone remember him or any of the ships he sailed on? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------

